# <<<< Friday Pics >>>>



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Guppy has been having a good time over my backyard all week.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I saw this yesterday while I was driving and had no idea what it was. I looked crazy in the air. I'm glad someone got a good pic.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Guess I need to post a few since it been a while. Havent had the time to get out and capture some new ones, but here are a few flashback ones.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

What's this plane going to be used for? I've seen it everyday this week.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

Sabine sunset 2 weeks ago.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

kodman1 said:


> What's this plane going to be used for? I've seen it everyday this week.


Back in the early days of the space program it was used to transport hardware to the launch facilities at KSC. Its being used now to transport the NASA Orion hardware.
During Apollo, they would fit the whole command module and move it from place to place, specifically to KSC for attaching the the Saturn V stack. The whole nose of the aircraft will lift up for loading, quite a sight to see.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.nasa.gov/centers/dryden/Features/super_guppy.html


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Pics never capture these as you do.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

A few from Toledo Band last weekend. Located at Tranquility Bay Louisiana side just North of the Pendleton Bridge.


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

Dennis Tietje and myself on the final day of competition when they Bassmaster Elites where in Orange, this was March of 2013. They will be back in march of 2015 and I will marshal again. It cant come quick enough


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*sometimes its just because.*

On the way home from work it hit me she is my babe.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from the lease last weekend and last nights dinner, Buccaneer steak made with fresh backstrap served over white rice.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Pimps arrived

Jo Jo

What is this thing going up

One of my kids signing her letter of intent to play at Schreiner University


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My Niece and her art work at the USMC museum in VA

She is amazing

Mardierees.com


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> Pimps arrived
> 
> Jo Jo
> 
> ...


LOL! I think their tearing it down now.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> My Niece and her art work at the USMC museum in VA
> 
> She is amazing
> 
> Mardierees.com


Very cool, she does awesome work. Congrats


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> I saw this yesterday while I was driving and had no idea what it was. I looked crazy in the air. I'm glad someone got a good pic.


http://jsc-aircraft-ops.jsc.nasa.gov/guppy/index.html


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Our newest Marines(nephew) This time from my wife's side of the family.
Alexander returned from Marine boot camp 1st in his class out of 452. He received the "Chesty" Puller Recruit Company Honor Graduate Award. Presented to the Marine who has demonstrated the highest potential for future leadership and responsibility in The Marine Corps.So dam proud of him!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> My Niece and her art work at the USMC museum in VA
> 
> She is amazing
> 
> Mardierees.com


I checked out your niece's website. She is an amazing artist!

http://www.mardierees.com/


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Lizzy, the sister of V-Bottom's puppy, Amos, begging to jump into my father-in-law's lap.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

kabanosy straight out of the smokehouse


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Been a great season so far in East Texas. My daughter got her first buck. That was awesome.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*my father my hero WWII first on the scene every time*

he jumped night before d day (his birthday) wish i could tell you all i found out thru research--he is bottom rt laying down one of the only 12 percent of the entire 101rst that survive the war from beginning to end


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Drill team pics*

Pics from this past football season of our two drill team daughters. It made for a super busy football season but we had a blast watching them. We are so proud of both of them.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Homecoming dance 2014*

Our oldest daugher all dressed up for her homecoming dance.


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

Man oh man, I have been waiting for the right deer photo to get so I can do MY TAILGATE WRAP. Yep your right its going on my tailgate. So if you see this deer in the back of my truck in June, do not call the game wardens. I am in La Marque


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

The freeze last week killed off a lot of growth so these morons were hungry and made it in the trap. It didn't end well for them.









Some of the cows had to introduce themselves to them at one point


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Winter has arrived in northern Minnesota. I walked out on our lake this morning to take pictures. 1) Our homes: picture from about 200 ft out on the lake. 2) Same spot, view down the lake to the north. 3,4,5,) Ice droplets formed on a tree laying in our lake. The ice is about 4 or 5 inches thick now. By March, it will be 3 to 4 feet thick.


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

View from my hide at brazoria NWR this past week...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Flashback The family in about 1973 or '74. This was in Louisiana before we moved to Texas in 1975. 

Dad, Mom, older sister

Older brother, younger sister, myself and the dog.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

My favorite adult beverage, especially at the ranch..


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

4 hours to go before 9 days off.....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Desoto National Forest in Mississippi.

Garden of Eatin restaurant in Heidelberg, Ms.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*she is old enough to drive now*

My old Kenner reached the 16 mark,I think she still takes a nice photo


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

My daughter signing her NLI with tech this week!


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunrise on the bay...a couple of weeks ago in Baytown
Crazy weather has my lemon tree all confused


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Flounda are Thirsty

Deviled Flounda , side's Sweet Flounda cheeks and a glazed honey Butternut squash apple delight.

Remember to get the cheeks out of those big bigger flounda.


Eggplant Parm ( Grilled not Fried )

Wild Boar with Orecchiette pasta, Fava n Flava....

Wild Boar Bolognese - Awesome Sauce. 


Scallop Stuffed top with a Dijon-Caper Cream Sauce

Klever


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

What a way to start a Friday with a 3 alarm fire.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Snookered said:


> 4 hours to go before 9 days off.....


Fire hazard. :slimer:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Tortuga pen I won during a benefit auction.

My wife bought me the clock and it fit up on top perfectly!

Great craftsmanship Jim! Everyone who sees it comments on it and asks where I got it....


----------



## Kansasoutdoorsman (Nov 17, 2014)

*KS Guy jumping inâ€¦*

3 man honker limit. My one year old Lab's first goose hunt. She did well with 50 birds sitting 10 feet away from her in the water. She's got a lot to learn but showing promise...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

My son was so happy with this ol deer!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Fire in Lake Charles last week.


----------



## Fishonthebrain (Mar 16, 2009)

*Busy week!!!*

My beautiful daughter got married last weekend.
Finally a little progress on the Tiki House!


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

*Happy cows in knee deep Tifton*

Feast before Famine
Turned them in last week would have made pretty hay but I have plenty.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

dbarham said:


> My son was so happy with this ol deer!!


Congrats DB !! Looks like a good one to take out. .


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

got some new rod holders for my truck.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the pics folks.My favorite part of 2Cool.I'm picture challenged,so really enjoy ya'lls.When you cats show off your kids accomplishments like Military,getting married,first deer,and their talents,it kinda chokes me up that ya'll are so proud of them,and since mine are grown,I grieve for you because of the days ahead when they've gone their own way,and you would give anything too have them little again.Love'm hard and love'm often,and thanks for giving us a new generation as it should be.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

CM said:


> Man oh man, I have been waiting for the right deer photo to get so I can do MY TAILGATE WRAP. Yep your right its going on my tailgate. So if you see this deer in the back of my truck in June, do not call the game wardens. I am in La Marque


Lol, I bet you will get pulled over. mor than once or twice.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Late 70's duck hunt on our family ranch in Indianola


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

My Boykin with one of the hundreds if not a thousand or so birds he's retrieved over his 14 year life

Coolest dog I've ever owned


----------

